# IBS-D & apple cider vineger



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

i've been suffering from ibs-d for several months now. after doctor visits have failed to control symptoms, i started looking for alternative treatments. i've been reading that apple cider vineger 3x's a day before meals helps with diarrhea. i just started it yesterday, and was curious if anybody has found that it helped. i average about 5 or so bowel movements a day, which is an improvement from the past, but i would like to be able to have less diarrhea. has it worked for anyone?? thanks


----------

